# I cant type anything in word or excel



## leandra (Jun 11, 2007)

hi,

I have a HP Laptop with windows Vista. I am trying to type but nothing is happening. I can type for help etc but nothing happens when i try to do so in MS Office. I keep seeing a message at the bottom of the screen thats says "Modification cannot be done because selection is locked". What should I try. I believe some keys were probably pressed by my 4 year old niece when i was not around to have caused this problem.

What can i try? Help!


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

What version of office?

Is this a new system that came with vista and had office already installed?


----------



## leandra (Jun 11, 2007)

it is 2007


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you get that message with all documents or just one?

go to the Review Tab of the Ribbon if the Restrict Editing &
Formatting Task Pane isn't displayed. Then click the Protect Document icon
(right end of the Ribbon) & choose Restrict Editing & Formatting. At the
bottom of the pane click the Stop Protection button

Did you install the Office 2007 or did it come with your computer, if it did when did you get the new system


----------

